# Travel Destinations > South America >  White Water Rafting in Costa Rica

## HolRockers

Has anyone been white water rafting in Costa Rica. We have been reading up on it as we love Water rafting. We have heard of a trip that begins with two days of biking across open countryside to the flanks of active Volcan Aarenal. Then you paddle in Tortuguero National Park. The trip climaxes on the Pacuare River, where more that 20 class 111-1V rapids churn between hundred-foot tall canyon walls. Has anyone heard of this trip?

----------


## rocketmail009

There are scores of options.  Our favorite is offered by Rio Tropicales, they offer a two day trip, with hotel pick-up in San Jose.  You raft into thier rustic lodge, spend the night in the rainforest, raft out the next day.  Truly an awesome expereince.

----------


## AnnieGao02

White water Rafting is a great experience , I do not if Rios Tropicales is the best one , but it is the bigest one . Also Explornatura, Eploradores Outdoors and Tico Rivers are really good. Most of the tourist guide are native of the Pacuare zone, this mean that they are expert in the zone and know the river as their home.

----------


## rojpetric

Affordable, is not a smart idea, safety is, you want a outfit that takes safety seriously, people die on the rivers every year. The best outfits are all the same price, you want to save money, you risk death.

----------


## GFI

Well, Costa Rica is generally known for its rivers of warm water, exciting & diverse whitewater and incredible scenery. I never ever visited there but I wish to visit once in life with my girlfriend.

----------


## sophiewilson

Wild and untamed, these big, brash rivers plunge through spectacularly beautiful waters of Costa Rica! For those who enjoy adrenaline filled vacations with heart pounding adventures, white water rafting is the sport to enjoy. And especially if it is Costa Rica, it is all the more amazing!

----------


## riverrider

Whitewater rafting has become such a popular extreme sport among travelers and is getting popular day by day in all over the world. White water rafting is definitely one of the most challenging holiday alternatives that you can choose when you have holiday.

----------


## linhlacless

An interesting tourist destination, I have never put on there yet and one day not far from me and my girlfriend will be there to experience that wonderful thing.

----------


## linhlacless

A great idea, walking along the shallow river and many places I need to go too  :Frown:

----------

